# Katy Perry: Hat sie etwa schon einen Neuen?



## Stefan102 (29 Jan. 2012)

​
Was ist denn da los? Kann es wirklich sein, dass Katy Perry (27) nach der schmerzhaften Trennung von ihrem Ehemann Russell Brand (36) schon einen Neuen an ihrer Seite hat? Die Sängerin moderierte am Freitag ein Event für einen guten Zweck und zeigte sich dort zum ersten Mal öffentlich, nachdem sich die Gerüchte um eine Scheidung von dem Schauspieler bewahrheiteten.

Für die Hilfs-Organisation „GiveLove“ gab sie sich den lang erwarteten Ruck und strahlte so süß wie eh und je und mit der neuen Frisur in die Kameras. *Doch wer ist denn nun der Mann, mit dem sie so vertraut vor den Fotografen posierte? Es ist nicht, wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheint, ein neuer Liebhaber. Nein, es ist Markus Molinari, einer ihrer besten Freunde.* Die beiden kennen sich schon seit Jahren und gehen gemeinsam durch dick und dünn. Markus ist Schmuckdesigner und stand bei dem Charity-Event gemeinsam mit Katy auf der Bühne. Diese freute sich schon vor der Veranstaltung auf einen Abend an der Seite ihres Freundes und twitterte: „Glücklich, meinen besten Freund @MDMOLINARI & seinen j.molinari-Schmuck mit all meinen anderen besten Freunden in Vegas für einen guten Zweck zu unterstützen.“

Es ist schön, Katy Perry endlich wieder in der Öffentlichkeit zu sehen und zu wissen, dass sie so gute Freunde um sich hat, die ihr durch die schwere Zeit helfen.

Die Bilder von Katy und ihrem Bekannten findet Ihr natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-hotel-casino-jan-27-2012-x56-update-2-a.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

